# 1941 Belknap Huffman. What was I thinking?



## Dogtown (May 9, 2021)

The things you buy late night on eBay 1941 Belknap Huffman.  

So in short I ike to find old rusted incomplete bikes and bring them back with my two sons, 18 and 10. Nothing gets replated , or repainted. Just time, effort and a polishing wheel. Lol 

So this bike was being sold in parts on eBay and I wanted to keep it together.and it looked like a nightmare project, four separate auctions that I needed to win and it would be mine. I just picked up a 1920’s Ranger that might have been parted out just to save it but that will be another post when I get into it. 

Here are the photos from the add as a start and yes I agree what was I thinking. Also honestly the bike is 95% done I can’t stand it when I start following a project on The Cabe and you never see the end result or it’s weeks/months between updates so as I go through the pictures I will show you the story and any suggestions, knowledge or advice is ALWAYS appreciated. 

So I hope you enjoy the tale of the what the hell was I thinking 41 Huffman.


----------



## Dogtown (May 11, 2021)

So the pictures from the adds were kind, Dismantled the bike completely and here  are the fenders and chain guard. This bike is covered in rust but maybe there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Decided to go with an OA bath after testing with evapor-rust. Results coming soon.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 12, 2021)

It'll clean up Nice for it's age & what it is  Hopefully it didn't cost ya too much & you'll enjoy the time with the 18 & 10 year old sons. I wouldn't snub it in the least bit


----------



## Dogtown (May 12, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> It'll clean up Nice for it's age & what it is  Hopefully it didn't cost ya too much & you'll enjoy the time with the 18 & 10 year old sons. I wouldn't snub it in the least bit



Thank you, we live near Venice Beach, basically live on bikes 10 months out of the year and they are all meant to be riders. It wasn’t that much except for the saddle but honestly the process, finding something we could all do together and for those two to get along is priceless.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 12, 2021)

Dogtown said:


> Thank you, we live near Venice Beach, basically live on bikes 10 months out of the year and they are all meant to be riders. It wasn’t that much except for the saddle but honestly the process, finding something we could all do together and for those two to get along is priceless.



Ahhh that explains the name some too! Lords of Dogtown is 1 of my favorite skater movies. I never got into that life but I have heard of those guys from those who said Skating Was Life. I can't wait to see some ideas & or buildin' goin' on .... always makes me wanna do more with mine.


----------



## Pondo (May 13, 2021)

Very cool project Dogtown.  Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out!


----------



## Dogtown (May 23, 2021)

A little update. Pretty happy with how the pedals, sprocket and crank came out. Next up OA bath and thank you for all the kind words.


----------



## Dogtown (May 30, 2021)

Before and after the OA bath, next finish polishing everything.


----------



## Dogtown (Jun 5, 2021)

Now here is the fun part. Nothing repainted or replated.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 5, 2021)

Just amazing how these old crusty bikes can come back. Wow what a transformation!


----------



## Superman1984 (Jun 5, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Just amazing how these old crusty bikes can come back. Wow what a transformation!



Still a lot of life left in them; even if not paint. TacoChris is 1 prime example of that as well as those other metal working gurus who slave with blood, sweat & tears for some bikes


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 16, 2021)

Did you disassemble the pedals or just oa them assembled?


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 17, 2021)

Awesome! Appreciate what you’re doing! I too love to just bring back what is with the bike when acquired!


----------



## Dogtown (Jun 26, 2021)

Here is my first real seat restore, tried good off to remove the red paint and keep it original but it was too far gone. Next stop @bobcycles to be upholstered


----------



## Dogtown (Jun 26, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Awesome! Appreciate what you’re doing! I too love to just bring back what is with the bike when acquired!



Thank you very much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dogtown (Jun 26, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Did you disassemble the pedals or just oa them assembled?



I took them 100% part. Soaked them actually in Evaporust. I scrubbed the rubber and soaked them in WD40 overnight. Also I have a bench polisher which kind of helps lol and use 4 different clays. OA bath for all the larger pieces.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 26, 2021)

Dang! This old bike's going to turn out nice! I look forward to seeing the end result!


----------



## Dogtown (Jul 4, 2021)

Almost there and yes that’ is my kitchen.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 4, 2021)

Great job.


----------



## Dogtown (Jul 4, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> Great job.



Thank you, I appreciate that.


----------



## Dogtown (Jul 17, 2021)

Here is the final and a shout out to  @badbob for the rims.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 17, 2021)

Very nice. And those rims are sweet!


----------



## Dogtown (Jul 17, 2021)

Here is the final and a shout out to  @badbob for the rims. View attachment 1447701


----------



## Pondo (Jul 17, 2021)

That came out sweet, man.  Very nicely done.  Well worth the effort and a nice save!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jul 17, 2021)

That's a good-lookin' bike right there! Those wheels really bring it all together!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks great, thank you for sharing your project with us. Awesome work!


----------

